# Zellen vergleichen und Wert ausgeben



## faisalone (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute!

ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir einen Rat geben. Folgendes Problem:

In einer Zeile wird ein Zählerstand für die Jahre 1995 bis 2002 hochgezählt (also ca. 8 Werte):
A 1995     1996     1997      1998   ....
B 45.000  75.000  100.000  125.000...

Der Stromzähler wird nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausgewechselt, und zwar nach den Ständen:
C 60.000, 110.000 etc.

Ich möchte nun das Excel die Spalte B durchläuft und wenn der Wert der Spalte C den der Spalte B erreicht mir das in einer Spalte D drunter schreibt. Beispiel: 

A 1995____1996_____1997______1998
B 45.000__75.000___100.000___125.000
C....
D_________x____________________x

Demanch wurde der Zähler 1996 und 1998 ausgewechselt. Hat jemand einen Rat wie da herangehen könnte?


Viele grüße!


----------



## tombe (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also Du könntest mit der "Bedingten Formatierung" arbeiten. Wenn hier der Zählerstand überschritten wird, kannst Du die entsprechende Zahl (den Zählerstand) zum Beispiel im rot darstellen. Die zusätzliche Zeile bräuchtest Du dann gar nicht.

Wenn es eine extra Zeile sein soll, dann nimm die WENN-Funktion.

=WENN(A$2 >= A$3; "X"; "")

Wenn der Wert in der Zelle A2 größer oder gleich dem Wert in Zelle A3 ist, dann wird ein großes X in diese Zelle eingetragen. Wenn nicht, dann bleibt die Zelle leer.

Hoffe das war es was Du wolltest !!

Gruß Thomas


----------

